

Programming Language Framework Traction on Hacker News - petercooper
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2011/03/17/framework-traction-on-hacker-news/

======
rubergly
This reminded me of a dream that I've had for there to be a website that you
check to basically look up the "street cred" of a language/framework/library
and see what important/influential people use that language/framework/library
and what their thoughts were (and, even in lieu of influential people, seeing
that 58% of the hardcore hacker community uses some library that you've just
heard of for the first time could be very useful).

